# Miele Lupa bike



## fredf (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi
Can anyone tell me about this bike:

Miele Lupa
Columbus cromoly frame, chrome fork
painted all red with white 'miele' on downtube
shifters on the downtubes and a full 105 groupo, chainring says 'biopace', 6 cogs, double chainring
the wheelset is 105 hubs with ambrosia front rim and 'miele' rear rim

I'd like to know what year it is, what quality is the frame? I can buy it for $50 and I think that's a good deal. Comments?

thanks


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

*quick google search.............*

seems to reveal Miele is from Quebec. Personally, I never heard of them, but if the tubing is 'Columbus' cro-moly then it cant be too bad. What kind of Columbus is it? SL, SLX?

Definitely mid 80's I would say. Shimano 105 is good stuff though, one step below "600".



might be a good bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*More on your Miele*

Jim Miele was a bike importer for many years and decided to start his own line of bicycles. He was centered in Toronto, Canada. He made bikes from the Uno (bottom of the line) to hand built and filet brazed mountain bikes (I forget the names). I worked in a bike shop in Ottawa that sold Miele and I sold a lot of them including the Lupa. I owned the one up from yours with the Shimano 600, and one of their mountain bikes. To me they were good value for the money. 

Eventually the Miele company went under and the name was bought out by the company in Quebec. 

I sold Mieles from about 1984 to 1988 when I worked at the bike shop so it could be from that period. I am not convinced that the tubing is SL or SLX. Someone can correct me if I am wrong since it has been over twenty years but I think Columbus made a tubing and I thought it was called CroMor. Like I said it has been a long time, so I am not quite sure. The bike was not top of the line and so I don't remember the tubing being that special. For most of Miele's lower end bikes he used Tange. 

But for fifty dollars you can't go wrong. It could even make a great fixed gear with the horizontal drop outs. 

Hope that helps.

BC


----------



## fredf (Aug 13, 2004)

Blackcloud

You're right, the decal on the tubing says 'Chromor'. Is that a higher end or lower end? Do you know if it's double-butted?

thanks


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*Chromor is double butted*

I did a quick google search and came up with this.

http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/columbus/columbuschart.htm and

http://poli.cs.vsb.cz/personal/bike/columbus.htm

So you are looking at higher end of the spectrum but not the top. Still a very decent frame. 

I still think you are getting a great deal.

Have fun riding

BC


----------

